# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Η ΟMNInet προσφέρει "Free" Internet

## Crosstalk

Η *OMNInet* (www.omninet.gr) έχει προγραμματίσει για τις επόμενες εβδομάδες την έναρξη μιας σειράς καινούργιων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών. Η αρχή γίνεται με το OMNIweb Free Internet, την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο Internet για όσους διαθέτουν μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή (PSTN ή ISDN) και έναν Η/Υ με modem. 

Δεν απαιτεί καμία δέσμευση από το χρήστη υπό μορφή συμβολαίου, κάρτας, προπληρωμής, κλπ. Η χρέωση της κλήσης είναι 0,026 ευρώ / λεπτό. Το βράδυ (από τις 8 μέχρι τις 8 το επόμενο πρωί) καθώς και ολόκληρο το Σάββατο, η χρέωση είναι μειωμένη στα 0,025 ευρώ / λεπτό, ενώ ολόκληρη την Κυριακή κοστίζει 0,024 ευρώ/ λεπτό. 

Το OMNIweb υποστηρίζει μέγιστη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης 56 Kbps για συνδέσεις PSTN ενώ σε γραμμές ISDN μπορεί να φτάσει και 128 Kbps (όταν χρησιμοποιούνται δύο και τα δύο κανάλια του ISDN, με χρέωση 2 ταυτόχρονων κλήσεων). 

Ο αριθμός κλήσης είναι το 801 500 50 55, username: omninet και password: free. 

_Απο boussia_

----------

